
Russian Censorship of Telegram - valeg
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2018/06/russian_censors.html
======
Tiberium
By the way - RKN already unblocked a lot of IP ranges, so currently there's
~3.8 million IPs in the block list.

~~~
jsjohnst
> Roskomnadzor scaled back after it became clear that its action had affected
> services critical for Russian business. Even so, the censor is still
> blocking millions of IP addresses.

That was said explicitly in the source article already and also linked to a
site where you can see the count of IPs graphed over time.

